# Couriers



## Silver (30/11/13)

Hi all

Perhaps just a thread to compare the different couriers. Since i started vaping, ive probably used more couriers than in the last 10 years. 

I asked eCiggies why they charge R99 for CourierIT and only R50 for Fastway. I was trying to find out if there was any benefit paying the extra R49 to use courierIT. 

They said that courierIT was more widespread and usually delivers in the mornings, whereas Fastway was mainly for Gauteng and delivered throughout the day. Not sure i understand why that should be cheaper though. 

However, two orders in the past month with eciggies via CourierIT arrived promptly. Between 8 and 9 am the morning after eciggies had sent my order to the courier. 

fastway has proven so far to be less prompt. Ordered from vapourmountain (cpt) on monday. Was told it reached jhb on Friday morning. I actually phoned Fastway and they said my parcel would be delivered on friday afternoon between 2 and 5 pm. Nothing. So i called them again at 530pm and they said it will only be delivered on Monday. 

That would make it a week after me placing the order. A bit long in my opinion for a courier service within SA from major centre to major centre

What have your experiences been so far?

PS- i am in JHB


----------



## Derick (30/11/13)

We use internet express - so far we have not had any issues, except they are not always upfront with their delivery times - i.e. we got next day delivery, but only after the customer queried did we find out that they only deliver on Mon, Wed And Fri to remote areas.

Now that we know that though, it has been painless - we have only experienced normal expected delays from them: Traffic, breakdowns etc.

They are not the cheapest though, but I am happy to pay a bit more for peace of mind

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (30/11/13)

Ho derick, i forgot, what do you charge again for local delivery? I think my order from you qualified for free delivery, but what would it cost normally for a customer?


----------



## Andre (30/11/13)

I had major problems with CourierIT, but the worst was that the vendor in question told me that his courier and my money does not concern him at all, I must sort it out. No more business with that vendor.


----------



## Silver (30/11/13)

Thats terrible Matthee. I do know you live in a remote part of the country but i would think that the vendor would try help during the process if there were problems.


----------



## Andre (30/11/13)

Absolutely, and here I must give Skyblue credit. When their courier was late they came down on them like a ton of bricks - that is customer service!


----------



## Derick (30/11/13)

Silver1 said:


> Ho derick, i forgot, what do you charge again for local delivery? I think my order from you qualified for free delivery, but what would it cost normally for a customer?


We charge a flat rate of R65 - but it usually costs us more than that to send it - for now.

When you open an account with the couriers you get large discounts, we cannot open an account yet, because skyblue as a business has no credit record, and we need to supply 3 credit references before they will give us an account

So catch 22, can't get credit because we don't have credit


----------



## Derick (30/11/13)

Matthee said:


> Absolutely, and here I must give Skyblue credit. When their courier was late they came down on them like a ton of bricks - that is customer service!


Heh, Melinda was so pissed at them - she's usually a very calm, relaxed kind person, like me, but bad customer service takes her from zero to ***** in about 0.001 seconds

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ET (4/12/13)

lets see, skyblue vaping's couriers are awesome and fast, no problems there so far.
fastway has been pretty fast, my only complaint about them has been the company not properly updating their tracking info but both times it's been from cpt to dbn in about 3 or 4 days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (4/12/13)

Thank you all for the feedback

Very interesting. 

I suppose as long as the cost is not too high and the goods get to where they need to be in 1 piece then the extra day or two's delay is not a major problem.

I assume that the rise of vaping is leading to great business for the couriers. 

Perhaps one day you'll be able to pick up some coils and juices from PnP... 
wishful thinking...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (4/12/13)

E ciggies use SAPO spead post. If they ship in the morning from Pretoria, it gets to me in Cape Town deep south the next afternoon. Cost is R68.00.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

